# Best products to encourage normal hair growth



## Stoxx (16 February 2010)

My horse has a rather large hole in his hindquarters at the moment.  He will hopefully come home from the vets at the end of this week by which time it will have healed from the inside.  I would obviously like to reduce the chance of scarring and white hair growth but know that this can only be done once it has healed on the outside too.

Someone mentioned camrosa to me.  Is there anything anyone else has had good results with?


----------



## kerilli (16 February 2010)

once skin has healed over, cornucrescine.
i don't think i'd use camrosa for this tbh.


----------



## Stoxx (16 February 2010)

I've had a chat with my vet and he doesn't like camrosa either!
Yes thinking about it I used cornucrescine years ago with good results.  Thanks!


----------



## Theresa_F (16 February 2010)

Megatek - I use loads of the stuff on my hairy cob to keep his hair in great condition, but also used in on Cairo who after chemo only had half a mane.  He went on to produce a wispy mane - more like a TB than a clydesdale, but it was the first time he had a full neck of mane after years.

Very good on wounds - Stinky and Cairo had a play fight and he got a nasty scrape down his face, two weeks for a major show.  I used megatak daily on it and by the time he went in the ring, the hair had grown back.

Not sure about the white hair - as Stinky seems to always gets scrapes on his white areas rather than the bay patches.


----------



## ironhorse (16 February 2010)

Yes, I'm a fan of Megatek too. I have used on my accident prone mare's legs after she's kicked out at fences etc and the hair has grown back black - she's a grey with dark legs (black skin), don't know if that makes any difference.

You can buy it online at www.tailgator.co.uk

It also great for rubbed out manes!


----------



## Stoxx (16 February 2010)

Thanks I will have a look!


----------



## Peacelily (16 February 2010)

dermobian used to be excellent - don't think it's available any more 
	
	
		
		
	


	





sitting on the fence for camrosa - some good, some bad reports of it, 

aloe vera gel is quite good, 

Manuka honey?


----------



## greylady (18 February 2010)

Hi I have always used coconut oil, it's clean easy and quick, never every had an problems with it, and I have a very light grey horse, so I won't use anything else, you can buy it in most good chemists


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (19 February 2010)

If the hair follicles have been damaged in the injury, then the hair will grow back white and the only thing that will then change the colour of the hair is either dyeing it (though the hair will continue to grow back white) or applying one of the cover-up sticks you can get for horses. Take great care with Camrosa. It contains some highly toxic ingredients.


----------

